# VA: Shadow the Flat-Coated Retriever (Mix)



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sure some of you recall Shadow. My wife and I adopted him from a kill shelter about a month ago. Long story short, Shadow and our dog Bailey aren't getting along very well. 

Below is an ad I've posted on Craigslist for Shadow - I thought I'd post him here as well in case someone here might be interested in this good looking boy. If anyone else is looking for a great dog... here he is! 

---

Shadow is a 7 year old, male (neutered) Flat Coated Retriever Mix that up to date on his shots, microchipped and is very loving. However, Shadow would also most likely do best in a home with no other dogs and no children. 

We rescued Shadow from a kill shelter where he was sick and looked and smelled horrible. We were told that his former owners kept him tied up outside most of the time and that they turned him in due to the family moving out of state. He didn't exactly love his bath, but he sure was very tolerant about it! Shadow also had very very dirty ears that are much better now. Shadow did a great job having his ears cleaned. He was a little wiggly - he just thought it was more play time! He also really seems to enjoy being groomed. 

Shadow loves to chase tennis balls that are thrown for him, even if he's not too keen on giving them back yet. When Shadow first came to live with us and our Golden Retriever Bailey, Shadow was very protective of almost everything. Including growling at me when I wanted a toy back from him. While Shadow still doesn't want to give up his toys, he doesn't growl any longer. Sometime in his past Shadow was taught to sit and to give his paw to shake. When we first discovered this, he was very slow and timid about doing these things. Now, Shadow knows he must sit nicely to ask for permission to eat or go outside or for treats. He's learned that he can't be first down the stairs and walks slowly behind me when I go up or down the stairs instead of rushing ahead like he did when he first came to us. 

While Shadow has seen significant improvements since coming to live with us, he still isn't perfect. He still gets into scraps with our current dog - usually over space issues. Shadow loves to receive attention and will sometimes get grumpy when Bailey tries to get that attention at the sametime. This too has improved greatly since Shadow's come to live with us but it's also the reason why I think he'd be best with a family with no other dogs. 

Shadow does love to play with Bailey - They'll chase each other in the back yard until they're both dead tired. 

Please know that since we do care for Shadow a lot and want to make sure he goes to a great home. If you think Shadow might be a fit for you, we'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks like a sweet heart it's a shame it's not working out. Good Luck.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My gosh he's a beautiful dog. I hope you find a home for him soon. Sounds like he's made great improvement. Your honest assessment of Shadow will be a real benefit for him....will help him find that right family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

Shadow sure is a beautiful dog!!

If anyone knows someone looking, please have them contact Ron.


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

He's still available! Email me at mx5_2000 at hotmail dot com with any questions.

I'd also love to hear any ideas about where else to post ads for him... So far he's on our trainer's site (thanks Jessi! k9freedom.com), Bailey's breeder's site (Thanks Camie! churchmountainkennel.org), craigslist and petfinder. Maybe print up some flyers and get them posted on cars in parking lots too. Kidding!

Thanks for looking again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can anyone give Ron any ideas for Shadow.*

Can anyone please give Ron any ideas for Shadow?


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

We're hitting the last straw, unfortnately. More than likely due to Bailey now sticking up for himself, the fights, when they happen, are getting bigger and longer lasting. Shadow's going to end up back in the kill-shelter before too long. It stinks to say the least, but my wife got her hand caught between them this evening. No blood, but enough to make it hurt really bad.

We're going to do some research on any rescues around here again. But if there's no takers, Shadow's going back to where he came from - Except this time he'll have a not dog friendly warning attached to him.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It sounds as if you've done everything within your power to find a dog-free home for Shadow. Sad as it is, sometimes things don't work out despite our best efforts. You certainly can't put Bailey or your family in a position where they're likely to be seriously hurt. If Shadow were mine, I think I'd consider having him euthanized with me being with him, to spare him the stress of spending time in a shelter full of other stressed-out dogs. It's a tough decision either way.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with Jackson's Mom. I would sooner hold him in my arms and euthanize him before putting him back in the shelter enviroment. To be honest the likelihood of a dog aggressive dog being placed in a shelter are slim to none. With that circumstance he would be euthanized by strangers in a stressful environment. I am so sorry you are having to go through this, you did a wonderful thing saving a life. I hope this does not deter you from doing so again in the future...You will be in my thoughts...

Nicol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

I just emld. you and a lady I know with a sanctuary in VA to ask for help


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Has this family contacted the national flat coat rescue? In the meantime, maybe keep the dogs separated for now. That sucks, I know, but it sucks even more for Shadow to be brought to a kill shelter or euthanized.


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Flat Coat Rescue Info -- 

Capital Region Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(Maryland, Virginia, Washington DC)
Holly Stein
703.444.1263
[email protected]

Jane Boraczek
410.745.2326
[email protected]
Flat-Coated Retriever Club of Illinios

Julie McClung
847.426.9639
[email protected]
Great-Western Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(Southern California)
Nanci Hanover
805.582.9078 after 7pm PT
[email protected]
Mid-Atlantic Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(New Jersey, Pennsylvania)
Barbara Sholtis
570.622.1834
[email protected]
Midwest Waterways Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(Great Lakes Region)
Jeff Swedran
812-875-3142
[email protected]
Northeast Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(New England)
Judy Riedel
860.289.4144
[email protected]
Northwest Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(Oregon, Washington State)
Andrea Williams
360.697.7201
[email protected]om.com
Southern Skies Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(Florida and southern states)
Donna Chocianowski
407.656.8048
[email protected]
Texas

Lamora Cole
281.392.3983
[email protected]
Upper Midwest Flat-Coated Retriever Club

(Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, North and South Dakota)
Linda Conrad
952.440.6306
[email protected]


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

If by "this family" you mean me (I'm right here - I'm the one that started this thread), then yes, I have. According to the DC area flat-coat rescue, Shadow isn't a flat-coat. I don't know what he is. 

With some dog-saavy people, he'd make a great only-dog. He just can't be trusted with other dogs. My wife actually got lectured by some lady today when calling rescues about Shadow. 

We're supposed to hear back by from a local rescue on Monday. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you had more than one dog before? Would you consider asking a behavourist to come to your home and have him/her observe the dogs? 

It could 1) maybe find and solve the problems your having, or
2) perhaps allow him to go back into rescue without the dog aggressive label.

He may have been labelled Flat coat mix, but he does look smaller, and remarkably like my Border Collie mix.

Broder Collies and Goldens have COMPLETELY different ways of playing. Goldens going for the head and shoulders...hence the typical "bitey face" game lots of goldens play. Wheras Border collies are often much faster on their feet and tend to aim for the feet and legs of their oponents. Much like they would sheep if hey were herding.

My experience of having these two types in the same space is that it takes some work and accommodation to make them comfortable around each other. I've rescued Border Collies too. I think that if Shadow was an only dog, or a second dog with another of his own type he would probably be more comfortable. An experienced border collie handler might be a good choice. Perhaps you could ask your local vets office, or animal control if hey know of any border collie rescuers or handlers close to you. I would really recommend a behaviorist before placing him, or euthanising him. 

This is just a suggestion..I obviously haven't seen these guys in action....but as an example. I had a Border Collie pup(older) at my house. She insisted on nipping people,and wasn't safe around kids, but not biting..and I'm reasonably experienced at the puppy nipping curtailment. I talked to Border Collie Rescue(since the closest was 7 hours away) about what to do with her, and they recommended a family who had handled difficult dogs before. These folks adopted her, despite my hesitation about their ten year old daughter...and they absolutely adore her, have no problems with her, but keep her very busy. Different environment, different human personalities.

I think what a lot of Golden lovers look for in a dog is almost the opposite of the Border Collie personality..and it just doesn't work. Our mix, Odin, is way better with my husband and one daughter than me. 

Margaret


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prayers needed*

Ron has a rescue that possibly might take Shadow-I think he might know something on Monday.

All Paws Crossed for Ron, his Family and Shadow.

They have tried very hard and really love him.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

hope things all work out with the rescue tomorrow. 
keeping fingers & paws crossed!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

A behaviorist would be a great idea! I hope Shadow behaves long enough for one to come out or for a rescue to be reached!


----------



## arsenic (Jan 16, 2007)

Shadow is a classic resource guarder and I don't have the time or the inclination to deal with that. He may look like he's got some border collie in him, and I'd be willing to bet he does too. But he sure plays like a Golden! They seem to love to play the "who has a bigger mouth" game quite regularly. And yes, I’ve been around multiple dogs my whole life including some that didn’t always get along so well – although never like this.

Just this past week there was three attacks. Twice during the week when my wife was standing next to the refrigerator, both dogs there waiting for an ice cube to fall, Shadow attacks. I guess protecting any potential ice cubes or trying to make sure he gets more/first attention. 

Yesterday... I don't know what the heck happened. Shadow was sitting at the sliding glass door, watching birds and squirrels, Bailey is digging his nose around the curtain near Shadow when all hell broke loose. I don’t know who started this one, but I do know that Shadow got the short end of the stick and was the one trying to get away and ended up whimpering after I got them apart. I grabbed Bailey by his hips and pulled him behind me through my legs. No sooner do I turn around and Shadow is cowering down on the ground and Bailey is coming back in for a second round. Shadow started to whimper and crawled under the coffee table, Bailey acted like he had not a care in the world. No injuries to either dog other than both of them lost a little fur. 

Bailey outweighs Shadow by a good 25 pounds and is 5 or 6 years younger. I think he’s finally learning how to handle himself in these situations and I think that’s not a good thing.

Thanks for the well-wishes. We’re going to keep trying until we find Shadow a home or get him into someplace that can find him one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ron*

Ron:

I know how hard you have tried and are trying for Shadow.

I'm praying that a rescue or adopter comes soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*e-mailed Ron*

I e-mailed Ron today to see if the rescue ever contacted him about Shadow and he said no.


Praying some help comes his way.


----------

